# Favorite Breeds!



## BarrelRacer95 (Jan 9, 2012)

What are your Favorite horse Breeds? MIne are the Quarter Horse, Appaloosa, and Paint. But i Definitly Love the Arabian and Clysdale. Too many i like! Hahah.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

My favorite is the Arabian, but I also love the fresians, andulusians, paso finos, and Shetlands.... Oh, and adorable little minis


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Definitely quarter horses, paints, appy's, and I had an American Saddlebred/ Tennessee walker/ QH cross I wouldn't mind having one of those again. He was the smoothest and sweetest trail horse I ever owned very beautiful gaits as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Arabians
Morgans
Quarter Horses

Cross breeds - Morabs, Quarab. 

Lots of it depends on the individual horse, too.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Andalusians & Lusitanos have been my favorite since I was a little kid. I'm not as big a fan of the stock type breeds, but ironically I ended up buying an Andalusian/QH cross that could easily pass for a purebred QH with an unusually long mane and tail, and I wouldn't trade him for anything in the world


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I consulted our local experts (below) that discussed it over lunch, and their answer was Paints, hands (or hooves) down.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Standardbreds, Dutch Warmbloods, and Hanoverians!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

I love all the Baroque breeds. Andalusians are my favorite, by far! I might be slightly biased considering I own a couple . I do like some Warmbloods such as Oldenburgs and Dutch warmbloods... It really depends on the horse.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Fjords!


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Mine are Appaloosa, Paint, Quarter horse, Kiger mustang, and the Nokota horse 
Oh and also Gypsy Vanners


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

AND Lustianos and Andalusians


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I've always been a die hard for Arabs and Arab crosses. I started riding at an Arab stable, we bought our first horse from that stable and the trend has continued since then. Although, if it is a good solid, willing mount, I'll take any breed if it means I can ride!


----------



## Lokenzo (Jan 16, 2013)

Friesians!! Oh, and the German Warmblood breeds in particular the Oldenburg and Hanovarian.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine are as follows, Paints, Qh's, Appys, and Percherons.


----------



## gogaited (Oct 8, 2012)

Tennessee Walking Horses


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

I can't choose! 

Mainly AQHA but I also LOVE Arabians and Fjords!


----------



## Adenfire (Dec 2, 2010)

my favorites would have to be Miniatures/American shetland ponies...but I've developed a special love of Fjords there's just something about their attitude that just appeals to me LOL...Oh and OLD school, chunky cattle bred, hammer headed QH...don't ask me why...I just love them


----------

